# old dell laptop lcd's to regular vga rgb conversion ?



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

anyone have any hints ? i found a link in the boards archive i got 1 whole laptop old dell and a dell laptop screen in perfect condition laying around and was wondering if ther are any diagrams or converters to make this work on a normal vga output ... that would be awsome.

let me know ill do my googeling

EDIT: k doesnt seem to be possible well it is in someway but due the the motherboard in the laptop having all the video controlling onboard thers no way to make the lcd indipendant. ill still try  cause i have seen thers an idipendant board wich supplies the power to the lcd and also has a ribbon cable going to it, if soldered correctly maybe i can make it work but the possibilities are slim

if not ill just have to find another lcd wich is nice and small preferably 5 inch with a vga input of somesort (frozen cpu had one but to expensive for my taste)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there is a fair bit available on it but it looks like you will need a lot of paitience to get there
http://www.nti1.com/technote.html#dvi
http://episteme.arstechnica.com/6/ubb.x?q=Y&a=tpc&s=50009562&f=67909965&m=30709597
http://store.earthlcd.com/LCD-Produ...iKaNePch4Re34LbxyKchmSchz0n6jAmljGr5XDqQLvpAe
http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/98801


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

technically it should work with a simple controller, the issue i see is that the lcds are truely digital and vga blue 15 pin plugs are analog ... so since dvi is purely digital it might be possible. 

since i got this crap just laying around ill cut up a dvi cable get my breadboard and start plugging to see if i get any signal input from computer to lcd. 

well see

otherwise this link is helpful http://www.geocities.com/p9019/lcdpanel
and the second link to a store u posted has actul small 10 inch screens for like 140 but why not buy a big one take it apart and make it work ^^

my moms complaing again that im spending too much money on computers lol just built an unecesary system for 600 bucks just cause i got a free 940d and a x1600


----------

